# Help, looking for a large enclosure!



## nessanicolle (Nov 24, 2012)

Hello everyone, I live in the west chicagoland area and I have been looking for a large enclosure (bigger than the 48" x 13" x 18" 55 gallon I have right now) for a pretty long time without any success. Craigslist just doesn't cut it. Does anyone have one i could buy or know where to find find one? Price isn't really a problem, I'm just looking for something my tegu will be happy in for a long time. He's almost two feet. Any help or direction would be so much appreciated!

-thanks, Vanessa


----------



## kim86 (Nov 24, 2012)

Try posting an ad on Craigslist looking for a carpenter/handy man to build it. I did that and a whole lot of people messaged me - just make sure to ask for photos of their work, and anything else that will prove they are reliable and good.


----------



## james.w (Nov 24, 2012)

Or just contact a cabinet company and see if they will build one for you.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 24, 2012)

I like the above ideas. If those fail, you can always buy an enclosure from BoaMaster. I bought my tegu an 8x3ft way back. Shipping cost more than the enclosure itself.


----------



## james.w (Nov 24, 2012)

TeguBuzz said:


> I like the above ideas. If those fail, you can always buy an enclosure from BoaMaster. I bought my tegu an 8x3ft way back. Shipping cost more than the enclosure itself.



Didn't you have them make it a little different than normal to hold more substrate? How is the cage holding up?


----------



## SomethingTegu (Nov 24, 2012)

Building your own enclosure is cheaper, in most cases that is. It's pretty darned easy too as long as you have the right tools and supplies. If I would of had everything I needed the first day of building it would have only took me a couple days to have it done and ready to go. The hardest part of all of this was carrying the wood up two flights of stairs! The rest was simple.


----------



## Deac77 (Nov 24, 2012)

Vision cages just cut their prices to be more competitive that's what Kirby's in


----------



## james.w (Nov 24, 2012)

Visions don't hold enough substrate.


----------



## SomethingTegu (Nov 24, 2012)

Most vision cages are not high and if they are like most vision cages they have a basking lamp area that goes much further down than the rest of the enclosure which makes space for substrate and digging even more limited.


james.w said:


> Visions don't hold enough substrate.


----------



## Deac77 (Nov 24, 2012)

Can't beat a free 8 foot vision that's why I'm using it as for burrowing kirby has his own towels and blankets that stay moist from the humidity in the cage and even when he had over a foot of substrate he preferred them


----------



## james.w (Nov 24, 2012)

How often do you have to change/clean the blankets to prevent mold?


----------



## Deac77 (Nov 24, 2012)

Bout every 2 days it started as the "sleep on a pillow case and put it into the cage to bond" thing and he preferred it over the substrate (Eco earth and cypress mixture) so I went to the dollar store and got a junk ton of baby blankets and cheap towels I do laundry a lot anyway so I through one or 2 in with my scrubs since they get washed in super hot to sanitize anyway no extra hassle really since I'm always washing scrubs lol


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 24, 2012)

james.w said:


> TeguBuzz said:
> 
> 
> > I like the above ideas. If those fail, you can always buy an enclosure from BoaMaster. I bought my tegu an 8x3ft way back. Shipping cost more than the enclosure itself.
> ...



I had them raise the rim behind the doors so that it could hold more substrate, that barely cost anything and made the enclosure all the better for Sobek. I sold the enclosure shortly after Sobek passed. It's still in tact now and is housing bearded dragons.


----------



## james.w (Nov 24, 2012)

TeguBuzz said:


> james.w said:
> 
> 
> > TeguBuzz said:
> ...



That is what I thought you had done with it. I would be interested to see how their enclosures would hold up to having moist soil or mulch in it for an extended period. I'm sure it is great for a species like bearded dragons.


----------

